# Cloud Gate (or The Bean)



## morydd (May 23, 2007)

If you've been to Chicago, you've probably taken pictures of the Bean. Post your favorites.





Straight up while standing under the middle.


----------



## Antarctican (May 23, 2007)

Wow, the various reflections of the people make for a funky pic!


----------



## Alex_B (May 23, 2007)

talking of clouds and beans gave me associations very different from what I see here  Nice image, but did more expect some shots from a giant's story


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 12, 2012)

Here are two very "normal" views ...




0097_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0101_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

... and here one of the crazy reflections inside




0107_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## lovemeformetori (May 10, 2012)

It was way busier when I went,


----------

